# Working line personal protection Czech Shepherd breeding UK



## Noopy (7 mo ago)

Hi - I have a male czech shep from Jinopo kennels (trained by A1k9) as a PPD. Would you be interested in breeding a litter of pups together? Must have proven pedigree docs.


----------

